# Renting in thailand



## robindog (Mar 16, 2010)

We are planning to move to Thailand in the next eighteen months and have decided the safest option is to rent our home for all the obvious reasons.

Has anyone any advice on the best deals to look for in renting.

We are travelling to Thailand in January 2011 to have a look round the eastern side perhaps south of Rayong on the coast. Does anyone know a good property agent in this area.

Any information will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## DavidCNX (Jul 29, 2010)

robindog said:


> We are planning to move to Thailand in the next eighteen months and have decided the safest option is to rent our home for all the obvious reasons.
> 
> Has anyone any advice on the best deals to look for in renting.
> 
> ...


I used to live not far from Rayong (since moved to Chiang Mai) some of the Pattaya agents have some houses to rent in the area. I see Thaiproperty dot net has some listings plus some private rentals are available on the thaivisa classifieds site. Also seems to be a selection of sites if you search for rayong property. I would take a short term rental for a month so you can take your time finding the right house for a 1 year rent. The best bet is to see lots of houses then you will get a better idea of what you can get for your money. If you see a village you like you can also drive around and see if there are any with signs up for rent as some of the locals won't use agents. If you need someone to help who speaks Thai and English let me know. Good luck.


----------



## robindog (Mar 16, 2010)

DavidCNX said:


> I used to live not far from Rayong (since moved to Chiang Mai) some of the Pattaya agents have some houses to rent in the area. I see Thaiproperty dot net has some listings plus some private rentals are available on the thaivisa classifieds site. Also seems to be a selection of sites if you search for rayong property. I would take a short term rental for a month so you can take your time finding the right house for a 1 year rent. The best bet is to see lots of houses then you will get a better idea of what you can get for your money. If you see a village you like you can also drive around and see if there are any with signs up for rent as some of the locals won't use agents. If you need someone to help who speaks Thai and English let me know. Good luck.



Thanks very much for that, its great to have advice from someone with local knowledge. We will keep you in mind if we need help. We also have a very good Thai friend who comes from that area but sometimes their idea of a nice home doesn't always meet our expectations !!! :clap2:


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

robindog said:


> We are planning to move to Thailand in the next eighteen months and have decided the safest option is to rent our home for all the obvious reasons.
> 
> Has anyone any advice on the best deals to look for in renting.
> 
> ...



robindog,

If you know where you want to live that's the hard part. As another poster suggested, get a short term apartment and then visit neighborhoods. The quickest [and most expensive] method is to use a real estate agent or attorney to find you a place but the best way is to go to neighborhoods and talk to the neighbors and owners directly. It may take a bit longer but you'll get better value for your money. That said, I would suggest having a real estate attorney either write the lease or at minimum review it. Who pays for the utilities [list each one] are there any back utilities owed - if so, the owner should bring them current or YOU could get stuck, are there any fees, deposits or other costs over and above the monthly lease payment? How much [%] of any fee/deposit is refundable and what are the conditions to get them back. Finally, when you do rent a place take LOTS of photographs with a camera that shows the date the photos were taken. If later they say you damaged something you will be able to show the condition when you leased. Be friendly but be cautious as you are on on your home turf. Best of luck

Serendiipity2


----------



## robindog (Mar 16, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> robindog,
> 
> If you know where you want to live that's the hard part. As another poster suggested, get a short term apartment and then visit neighborhoods. The quickest [and most expensive] method is to use a real estate agent or attorney to find you a place but the best way is to go to neighborhoods and talk to the neighbors and owners directly. It may take a bit longer but you'll get better value for your money. That said, I would suggest having a real estate attorney either write the lease or at minimum review it. Who pays for the utilities [list each one] are there any back utilities owed - if so, the owner should bring them current or YOU could get stuck, are there any fees, deposits or other costs over and above the monthly lease payment? How much [%] of any fee/deposit is refundable and what are the conditions to get them back. Finally, when you do rent a place take LOTS of photographs with a camera that shows the date the photos were taken. If later they say you damaged something you will be able to show the condition when you leased. Be friendly but be cautious as you are on on your home turf. Best of luck
> 
> ...



Thanks very much that sound like very good advice :ranger:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Where are you from in Shropshire Robindog? I am from Shrewsbury.


----------



## robindog (Mar 16, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Where are you from in Shropshire Robindog? I am from Shrewsbury.


Hi...I am from bridgnorth....have lived there for the past 14 years.
Moved here after my wife died and I bought a local pub but am now married again and now in the process of relocating to thailand.


----------



## MartinB (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to move to Bkk, can someonegive me some advice about apartment rental in Bkk? I'm looking for a reasonable good level accomodation.


----------

